# Check how safe a website is to buy from



## Hooked (6/12/17)

https://www.scamadviser.com/


----------



## RainstormZA (7/12/17)

Also another way to check is that your browser is set to secure HTTPS (not the HTTP). The only way your passwords, usernames and so on will be securely private. I hate it when websites / forums create their sites and I've seen a few that have no thought put into their "web" security... I just don't like it at all. 

if you click on the "Secure" section with the padlock, you will find a little bit of information and also set certain websites not to play java, or whatever so applies. I hate websites that use trackers, I use a number of security software (Ghostery, Adblock Plus, Avast, so on) to prevent trackers, and to block malicious websites as I need my online banking secure and I can't afford to let my guard down with that. 

Also if one looks for website reviews, you will definitely find a favourite or safe website to buy from. That's the only way I trust a seller in most cases specially when it comes to online shopping.

Last of all, if it appears too good to be true, then it is probably is. Trust your instincts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

